# walnut vase



## avanti (Aug 4, 2013)

I wanted to post a photo of a walnut vase[attachment=28743] made from a crotch I salvaged from a tree my neighbor cut down about a year ago. It is about 9" high by 8" in diameter.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 4, 2013)

Very cool vase.....


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 13, 2013)

I like it a lot. It has good lines and form.


----------



## avanti (Aug 13, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> I like it a lot. It has good lines and form.



War Eagle


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice work!


Greg


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 13, 2013)

That is a beauty! thanks for sharing!


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 13, 2013)

Gorgeous! That vase looks great!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 13, 2013)

avanti said:


> rdnkmedic said:
> 
> 
> > I like it a lot. It has good lines and form.
> ...



Hope it's gonna be a better year. I lived in Moody for a spell when I was a kid. It was called Moody's Crossroads then. Waaaaay back in the 60's.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 13, 2013)

I really like it! A great functional piece with pretty wood


----------



## phinds (Aug 13, 2013)

REALLY nice design, well executed.


----------



## scrimman (Aug 14, 2013)

I agree; nice lines and beautiful finish.


----------

